# Jihadist Islam Scumbag Knegrow Noah Green Played Stupid Game Won Stupid Prize!



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

islamist jihadist terrorist noah green rammed his car into a police barricade in communist washington DC Friday and was shot to death for his trouble, praise moongod allah!

Which brings to mind something I read from @Inor book _*Parables For Patriots *_ QUESTIONl "What do you call 1 dead islamist jihadist terrorist? _*ANSWER; A good start!*_

media ignores.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

The media ignores.... Now why am I not surprised?
Good news (except for the police cars)!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I heard that an officer died in this altercation, though details were fuzzy at the time.
Did an officer get hit by the vehicle?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BLACK SUPREMACIST!!! 









Leftists Assume Capitol Attacker Is White Trump Supporter - Turns Out to Be Black Supremacist


Before the identity of the Capitol attacker was revealed to be Noah Green, a member of the Nation of Isla, leftists assumed it was a white Trump supporter




nationalfile.com


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> I heard that an officer died in this altercation, though details were fuzzy at the time.
> Did an officer get hit by the vehicle?


Stabbed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> Stabbed.


I'd bet that the Demorats will STILL use this as an example for a need for "common sense gun laws".


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

And to see how the left is playing this-



https://www.yahoo.com/news/noah-green-everything-know-us-224524236.html



You have to read 7 paragraphs before Islam is mentioned. The only clue before that is you have to know about Malcolm X

i really hate the media.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

A true example of what happens when you bring a knife to a gunfight. When will they learn?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

LMFAO. This moron totally screwed the DNC lies of angry white males and firearms being the root of all evil. The sad thing is that he was that mentally deranged. Too bad jihad does not result no one else gets hurt. Prayers for the officer. I think if Democrats were fair minded they would call for knife control. Perhaps add the same forms and back ground checks as firearms. Oh and the car? Vehicle control. He want not throughly checked. Now are the knife and fire arms manufacturers liable?


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

How does somebody drive their little compact car into the fence surrounding the Capital building where there are armed Capital security officers standing guard and still have enough time to get out and stab one of the officers to death before being shot?

And the answer is..........because of all the BLM and "racism" BS that's been going on for the past year the officer hesitated because he was afraid what would happen if he shot a black man who wasn't carrying a gun. 

If that guy was white I bet he wouldn't have even made it out of the car. And no I'm not being "racist", I'm just pointing out what "woke culture" is doing to our LEO'S.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'd bet that the Demorats will STILL use this as an example for a need for "common sense gun laws".


I read an article that said AOC was trying to tie this to AR-15s somehow. I'll see if I can find it.

EDIT: My mistake, it was another gutter snipe member of "the squad", Islamist Ilhan Omar.








Ilhan Omar tries to make car and knife attack at the U.S. Capitol about AR-15s


'Using tragedy as an opportunity to advance a radical agenda'




www.theblaze.com






> "Heartbroken to learn another CP was killed while protecting the Capitol. My thoughts and prayers go out to the officer's family and the entire Capitol Police force. *The death toll would have been worse if the assailant had an AR-15 instead of a knife*." - Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-Minn.)


Methinks the lady(ha!) doesn't understand the scenario that played out.
The moment an officer or soldier spotted a rifle, they would have emptied their magazine into the perp.
The knife gave him the concealment to get in range of the officer.
She's a dunderhead.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Quote:
Green described Farrakhan as “Jesus, the Messiah, the final divine reminder in our midst,” and added, “I consider him my spiritual father. Without his guidance, his word, and his teachings that I’ve picked up on along the way, I would’ve been unable to continue.
End Quote:

The attacker was a member of The Nation Of Islam, that’s a pretty hard case group. And when he rammed a police barricade, he was only following Farrakhan’s general teachings. He committed the act to gain martyrdom, so he followed Mohammeds teachings, right from the Koran. (Peas in a pod, Farrakhan, Mister Green and Mohammed.)

The Muslims never get things straight, because Mohammed was a thief, who ripped off the Bible and made a mess of it. So now, Islam is a death cult: and the only thing that it does well, is to launch attacks, and kill people.

In closing, let me say that Mister Green went to Hell.🧛🏿‍♀️ 🧛‍♂️🧟‍♂️ Because he ended up being more of a vampire, or a zombie, than he was a man.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Methinks the lady(ha!) doesn't understand the scenario that played out.


It doesn't matter. What matters is the narrative. I do believe obummer did the same thing.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> It doesn't matter. What matters is the narrative. I do believe obummer did the same thing.


I get it, but the more we can expose these people for the fools they are, the less they will be listened to.
Optics are everything, and they are winning.
We MUST make them look foolish.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> We MUST make them look foolish.


They do a pretty good job of that themselves.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> They do a pretty good job of that themselves.


To us, yes.
Too many others still look to them as oracles of wisdom.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Too many others still look to them as oracles of wisdom.


Then we are doomed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Then we are doomed.


Doomed? Drink up!


----------

